# July 2003 POTM Final!



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what to choose what to choose

14" piraya

nice rhom

nice tern

dam all good pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Got my Vote in


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what to choose what to choose
> 
> 14" piraya
> 
> ...


 I agree, 
Damn good pics and nice p's.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

pretty hard ...........hmmm


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what to choose what to choose
> 
> dam all good pics


 your telling me, all three are worthy of picture of the month


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah they are all worthy.. all good pix.. clarity, image, shot angle. Damn good contest


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Got My Vote in all of them loos Nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn i love that piraya







..but i did not vote for it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn i love that piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why didnt you vote for my fish, Raf?!?!?! My fish isn't good enough for you??














JK, thats not mine.. actually I never sent as pic

Alot more folks should get their votes in since its so close


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

got my vote in


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

If I was to be voting on "Piranha of the month", my vote would have gone to the piraya no doubt. . . but I felt there was the better pic overall, and that one got my vote.

~Will.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> iLLwiLL Posted on Aug 2 2003, 09:58 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If I was to be voting on "Piranha of the month", my vote would have gone to the piraya no doubt. . . but I felt there was the better pic overall, and that one got my vote.
> 
> ~Will.


My sentiments exactly. ThaT piraya is one hell of a fish, but the photo isn't really anything special.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My votes in.


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

i voted #2, its wicked quality and probably a hard shot especially if the fish is skittish...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its coming down to the wire!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Voting ending tonight at 11:59pm


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

very close race, to you all


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is brian continuing to be a sore loser.......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

garybusey's piraya wins!


----------

